# Buying wholesale without Ontario PST Number (Vendor Permit)



## KittyCanuck (Feb 10, 2010)

Are there any t-shirt manufacturers that are sustainable and preferably made-in-USA/made-in-Canada what accept wholesale orders from Ontario, Canada_ without _a PST number (vendor permit)?

I registered my business in Ontario and got my Master Business License over a month ago. I am _still _waiting for my PST Number (vendor permit), and I called the Ministry of Revenue today and they said they lost my application and I would have to send in a new one, and that it would take a minimum of 3 weeks after they get my new application for me to receive my PST number.

*My question is: Do I have to wait another month for my PST number before I can order wholesale blank shirts, or will it be possible for me to buy shirts wholesale without one?*

PST is disappearing July 1st and being replaced with HST in Ontario, and as I do not meet the "$30,000 in taxable sales in the previous year" (I had $0 sales the previous year, and I do not expect to make even 1/3 of that this year), I will not have to register for an HST number nor collect HST.

I've found a few sites that _distribute _blank shirts, but the ones I've found are at a higher cost (duh) and have much less selection. I'd much rather buy from the manufacturer to get the best price and be able to purchase the whole range of products. Is that possible?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would suggest calling the distributors you'd like to deal with and talk to them about your situation.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

KittyCanuck said:


> I've found a few sites that _distribute _blank shirts, but the ones I've found are at a higher cost (duh) and have much less selection. I'd much rather buy from the manufacturer to get the best price and be able to purchase the whole range of products. Is that possible?


In short, no.

If you are purchasing a large enough volume (how many thousands per color per size are you interested in buying?) you maybe able to deal with a manufacturer direct but it is not common. Some will manufacture for you, custom dye lots, have your tags sewn in and all, but this requires large volumes.


----------



## KittyCanuck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hrm, drat.
Guess I'll continue buying the limited selection of more expensive shirts until the Ministry straightens this out and send me my permit.

Incidentally, does anyone know what will happen after July 1, once PST numbers are no longer valid?


----------

